# OH GOD AM I GAY OR STRAIGHT!?!



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

first, I'm female but I mostly view myself as male.
okay, so I have no sexual attraction to males whatsoever, and I've always hit on girls and dated girls and wanted to rape girls and get them naked and fondle them and- 

well I think you get the point.

here's where it gets tricky.

currently my life partner is a guy. but he's a metrosexual and is very submissive and loves the band Throbbing Gristle.

I fucking love him to death. 
we have lesbian sex together.

what the fuck am I?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

A freak!


Seriously, whats a metrosexual?


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 1, 2010)

you are... zrcalo


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

a furry with mental issues? :O

w8 all furries got some mental problems D:


----------



## Browder (Mar 1, 2010)

I get that you want to angst, but there is a sexuality thread you know.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> you are... zrcalo




that I am.

I are and artizt.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> I get that you want to angst, but there is a sexuality thread you know.



it's about sexuality... not my orientation. there's a big difference.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> A freak!
> 
> 
> Seriously, whats a metrosexual?



go wiki it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> it's about sexuality... not my orientation. there's a big difference.


 
Your just an anomaly, your not one thing :V


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 1, 2010)

You are someone who is making me want to commit a homicide right now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Could it be you just like girlybois?


----------



## RoqsWolf (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm Bi sexuals, I've always thought girls are pretty, but i unno, I don't get a hardon that often for nekkinf girls compared to dudes :V


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> go wiki it.


 I've learned a lot today. I have some friends that are metrosexual!


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 1, 2010)

You are a kinky fire hydrant.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 1, 2010)

Who cares? Fap/shlick to whatever trips your trigger, and go for whatever works for you IRL.  As long as it isn't kids or animals, you sick fuck.

Also, I like porn.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Could it be you just like girlybois?



but would that make me gay or straight?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

Just be you. I really don't see the point in worrying about categories myself.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

You know I'm your man version :V


Zrcalo said:


> but would that make me gay or straight?


straight, alot of chicks like girlyboys.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Who cares? Fap/shlick to whatever trips your trigger, and go for whatever works for you IRL.  As long as it isn't kids or animals, you sick fuck.
> 
> Also, I like porn.



I like porn too.

>:/ goddammit!!! I do NOT believe in bisexuality!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 1, 2010)

I didn't read the opening post; all I did was click gay.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Just be you. I really don't see the point in worrying about categories myself.


 
this, the dragon is right ya know ^_^


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You know I'm your man version :V



O murrr :V


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2010)

No matter what you are i'll still love you. <3


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> O murrr :V


I like butch women.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> straight, alot of chicks like girlyboys.




aw fuck. I'm not unusual anymore.

but I have a very very overwhelming desire to pursue females...


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

leon said:


> No matter what you are i'll still love you. <3



d'awww thankyou leon.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> aw fuck. I'm not unusual anymore.
> 
> but I have a very very overwhelming desire to pursue females...


Do you like girlybois and/or real women?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Do you like girlybois and/or real women?



I like girlyboys and real women.
butch women are a turnoff.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I like girlyboys and real women.
> butch women are a turnoff.


bi
btw I'm a girlyboy, call me :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

though I wouldnt say my mate is a /girlyboy/ ... he's not overly /girly/.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> bi
> btw I'm a girlyboy, call me :V




do you have emo hair?

if you do, I'm not your friend anymore. :V


----------



## Browder (Mar 1, 2010)

Why should you classify yourself as anything?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> though I wouldnt say my mate is a /girlyboy/ ... he's not overly /girly/.


I just thought of what you are... you are made of win.


Zrcalo said:


> do you have emo hair?


OH HELL NO!


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> d'awww thankyou leon.


 
Anything for you~



Zrcalo said:


> I like girlyboys and real women.
> butch women are a turnoff.


 
I agree.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Why should you classify yourself as anything?




you know. 

you are correct.


----------



## Browder (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you know.
> 
> you are correct.



I usually am.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I just thought of what you are... you are made of win.
> 
> OH HELL NO!




:3 my sexual orientation is "win".

good. because if you had emo hair I'd attack you with a buzzer and some bleach.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 1, 2010)

I would also like to say that girlybois and tomboys/slightly butchy chicks are awesome.

That is all.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I would also like to say that girlybois and tomboys/slightly butchy chicks are awesome.
> 
> That is all.




you could go to that room in the back with cannonfodder... :V


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you could go to that room in the back with cannonfodder... :V


 
But i'd rather stay in here with you. :[


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I would also like to say that girlybois and tomboys/slightly butchy chicks are awesome.
> 
> That is all.


*highfive*


Also I like being a girly girlyboy and like butch girls so count one more for the "win" orientation.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

leon said:


> But i'd rather stay in here with you. :[



that wasnt aimed at you.

I know you're disappointed leon, but I've found my other half.

no that doesnt mean you can rape both of us.


though..


now I'm not sure... :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *highfive*
> 
> 
> Also I like being a girly girlyboy and like butch girls so count one more for the "win" orientation.



it's like reverse and shit.

aw hell YEA!


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> that wasnt aimed at you.
> 
> I know you're disappointed leon, but I've found my other half.
> 
> ...


 
I'll take that as a yes. :3c


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

leon said:


> I'll take that as a yes. :3c




...as your avatar sits there lookin' all shady and shit.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 1, 2010)

An attention whore.


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ...as your avatar sits there lookin' all shady and shit.


 
Yes ma'am. :3


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

I have no idea what you are. Just decide for the moment :V also, I like porn


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey, wanna yiff?  ;D

*...dodges bricks*

But seriously, you're not alone in the whole gender/sexuality confusion thing.  I have more transgender friends than is altogether normal (and the fact that I knew literally all of them before they became transgender makes me wonder if I'm "cursing" my friends somehow), and after seeing all those transformations I'm amazed when I meet someone who's totally comfortable in their sexual skin.

If you're in a happy relationship, don't worry about it.  Labels don't matter.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> An attention whore.



aw you know I am....


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Hey, wanna yiff?  ;D
> 
> *...dodges bricks*
> 
> ...



Precisely. Don't let categories tell you who you are.

As the Genie said: BEEEEEEEE yourself.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> If you're in a happy relationship, don't worry about it.  Labels don't matter.



I think this is important.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> it's like reverse and shit.
> 
> aw hell YEA!


Zrcalo how can I get my folks to let me dress as a girlyboy I told them, they didn't say no but they're thoroughly creeped out.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I think this is important.


 
"This" as in that statement, or "this" as in putting a name to your gender/sexual orientation?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Zrcalo how can I get my folks to let me dress as a girlyboy I told them, they didn't say no but they're thoroughly creeped out.



you are prolly WAAaaAaAAAAy girlier than my mate. 

damn, I dont like the word "boyfriend" it sounds cheap.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> "This" as in that statement, or "this" as in putting a name to your gender/sexual orientation?



that statement.


and yeaaah my mate isnt a "girly boy" he just sometimes gets labeled as "gay" when he really isnt.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> that statement.
> 
> 
> and yeaaah my mate isnt a "girly boy" he just sometimes gets labeled as "gay" when he really isnt.


 
Mmkay.  :3

Yeah, and there's definitely nothing wrong with that if that's what you're into.  One of my FtM friends described his somewhat comparable attraction/orientation (back when he was a she) as "liking guys, but in a gay way."  Took me awhile to get my head around that, but I can see how that would work.  He's also still into girls (and the whole domination thing).  I don't think your case is altogether unusual.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Mmkay.  :3
> 
> Yeah, and there's definitely nothing wrong with that if that's what you're into.  One of my FtM friends described his somewhat comparable attraction/orientation (back when he was a she) as "liking guys, but in a gay way."  Took me awhile to get my head around that, but I can see how that would work.  He's also still into girls (and the whole domination thing).  I don't think your case is altogether unusual.



hrrm... so I guess I'm a faggot no matter what I do eh?

sounds good to me.
being straight is overrated.


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> hrrm... so I guess I'm a faggot no matter what I do eh?
> 
> sounds good to me.
> being straight is overrated.


 
It's ok to be a fag. :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Mmkay.  :3
> 
> Yeah, and there's definitely nothing wrong with that if that's what you're into.  One of my FtM friends described his somewhat comparable attraction/orientation (back when he was a she) as "liking guys, but in a gay way."  Took me awhile to get my head around that, but I can see how that would work.  He's also still into girls (and the whole domination thing).  I don't think your case is altogether unusual.


So if Zrcalo is gay, what's that make me?  I'm a girlyboy into butch women, I don't like dudes.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> So if Zrcalo is gay, what's that make me? I'm a girlyboy into butch women, I don't like dudes.


 
Testosterone deprived.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> So if Zrcalo is gay, what's that make me?  I'm a girlyboy into butch women, I don't like dudes.



haha. ironic....

for the longest time I always thought I was a gay male.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Testosterone deprived.


You know this has been bugging me, are shemales gay?


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You know this has been bugging me, are shemales gay/bi?


 
I have had this thought lately as well..


----------



## -xSuishox- (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, as speaking as a straight-then questioning-then pansexual-then straight again female, I am proud to say I am engaged to a wonderful, gorgeous guy that I have glorious sex with. There are times where the occasional ping for girls comes up now and then and think if I had a dick what I'd do with it but I shrug it off and think to myself, "Is that really me? Hell no it ain't!" 

Dearheart, be happy with what you got and who you have in your life. Your mate LOVES you with all his heart and soul, and he wouldn't give you up for anything. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

leon said:


> I have had this thought lately as well..



I wonder this also.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I wonder this also.


*flips coin*
I call tails for straight
...tails


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

LegendaryOuka-chan said:


> Well, as speaking as a straight-then questioning-then pansexual-then straight again female, I am proud to say I am engaged to a wonderful, gorgeous guy that I have glorious sex with. There are times where the occasional ping for girls comes up now and then and think if I had a dick what I'd do with it but I shrug it off and think to myself, "Is that really me? Hell no it ain't!"
> 
> Dearheart, be happy with what you got and who you have in your life. Your mate LOVES you with all his heart and soul, and he wouldn't give you up for anything.
> 
> Just sayin'.



dude... /I/ wouldnt give him up for anything.
even the entire set of throbbing gristle records.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *flips coin*
> I call tails for straight
> ...tails



but they /cant/ be straight! it makes no sense!


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You know this has been bugging me, are shemales gay?


 
"Shemale" as in a male-to-female transgender who's interested in males?  Personally I think of them as "straight transgenders."  There's a difference between being gay and having your genitals not match your gender.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> "Shemale" as in a male-to-female transgender who's interested in males?  Personally I think of them as "straight transgenders."  There's a difference between being gay and having your genitals not match your gender.



ok... so they're straight?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> "Shemale" as in a male-to-female transgender who's interested in males?  Personally I think of them as "straight transgenders."  There's a difference between being gay and having your genitals not match your gender.


*thinks* good point


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 1, 2010)

I am confused as to why you people care or why it matters what label you place upon yourself/them?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I am confused as to why you people care or why it matters what label you place upon yourself/them?


Cause apparently Zrcalo is gay even though she has a boyfriend.
I'm straight even though I'm a femboy.
And apparently shemales are straight.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause apparently Zrcalo is gay even though she has a boyfriend.
> I'm straight even though I'm a femboy.
> And apparently shemales are straight.


That answered neither of my questions.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause apparently Zrcalo is gay even though she has a boyfriend.
> I'm straight even though I'm a femboy.
> And apparently shemales are straight.


 
And I'm still calling myself bi even though I have no desire to ever have a sexual relationship with a male.  Hmm.  We all have our issues.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That answered neither of my questions.


Cause we want to know if we're fabulous or normal.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause we want to know if we're fabulous or normal.


 
Everyone here is fucked up, so you're normal by default. Sorry. Your fabulousity only cements your normalcy in this community. ]:

Also, fabulousity is my new favorite nonword of the day. Other than ************.  Which is still censored, I see.


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> And I'm still calling myself bi even though I have no desire to ever have a sexual relationship with a male. Hmm. We all have our issues.


 
My whole universe is shattered. D'=


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2010)

leon said:


> My whole universe is shattered. D'=


 
You know I'd make an exception for you.  <3

...I really gotta stop saying stuff like that, it's becoming a reflex.


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> You know I'd make an exception for you. <3
> 
> ...I really gotta stop saying stuff like that, it's becoming a reflex.


 
I feel so speacial. <3



we could take it to PMs. :3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 1, 2010)

OP: Ya know... I have no idea...

Edit: "I like porn." is the best option, you guys~ o/`


----------



## Aquin (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't know, but i like the porns.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 1, 2010)

...

Wait... what?

What is this? 

Imma go with "Wtfsexual"


----------



## Icky (Mar 1, 2010)

Voted WHAT THE FUCK MAH BRAIN HURTS. Seriously, this stuff confuses the shit out of me, it's half the reason I'm straight in the first place.

...The other half is the "I'm a normal person" part.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> currently my life partner is a guy.
> we have lesbian sex together.



There is No effin' way to have lesbian sex with a guy, that's impossible.
Guys have weeners, making them Male. =/= lesbian.

And you also say you'd like to have sex with girls?

Pretty simple, then. You're Bi.

/thread


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> A freak!
> 
> 
> Seriously, whats a metrosexual?


Metrosexual by means, is like a straight gay.

What means a sissy straight that thinks it's a girly chick that needs to be raped.
:3


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 1, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Metrosexual by means, is like a straight gay.
> 
> What means a sissy straight that thinks it's a girly chick that needs to be raped.
> :3



Great Defenition


----------



## Azure (Mar 1, 2010)

You are disgusting. 


/thread


----------



## Formaldehyde.and.Lilies. (Mar 1, 2010)

You're...you. why put a name on it? Just be it.  C:


----------



## Atrak (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> but would that make me gay or straight?


 
You could just be a bisexual dominatrix :V .


----------



## Jelly (Mar 1, 2010)

Neurotic?


----------



## Willow (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> A freak!
> 
> 
> Seriously, whats a metrosexual?


A guy who cares a lot about his appearance...


----------



## lowkey (Mar 1, 2010)

I so want to do your boyfriend now.

I like porn.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I so want to do your boyfriend now.
> 
> I like porn.


The internet is very very great- for porn
I have a fast connection so I don't have to wait- for porn- huh?
There's always some new site- for porn
I browse all day and night- for porn


----------



## lowkey (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The internet is very very great- for porn
> I have a fast connection so I don't have to wait- for porn- huh?
> There's always some new site- for porn
> I browse all day and night- for porn



please show me how to do it. I think I've been doing it wrong.

I smell fish.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

lowkey said:


> please show me how to do it. I think I've been doing it wrong.
> 
> I smell fish.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiFD6EFVsTg


----------



## Willow (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiFD6EFVsTg


Agreed


----------



## Viva (Mar 1, 2010)

you are bisexual, but you lean towards women.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You could just be a bisexual dominatrix :V .


 


VivaLaPh!va said:


> you are bisexual, but you lean towards women.


 
Two people agree you are bisexual. Furries never agree. It must be true :V .


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 1, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> <Text>
> 
> Pretty simple, then. You're Bi.
> 
> /thread





atrakaj said:


> Two people agree you are bisexual. Furries never agree. It must be true :V .



Make that 3, and I bet there's more on the previous pages...


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> There is No effin' way to have lesbian sex with a guy, that's impossible.
> Guys have weeners, making them Male. =/= lesbian.
> 
> And you also say you'd like to have sex with girls?
> ...



somebody isnt very creative with their sex life.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 1, 2010)

^^ Oh my. that got my brain going.




CannonFodder said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiFD6EFVsTg



oh thanks! that really cleared it up for me.


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> somebody isnt very creative with their sex life.


 
I'll show you creative~


----------



## Nargle (Mar 1, 2010)

You sound like you're straight and also very kinky. Many straight people are sexually attracted to their own gender, but it isn't in a serious romantic way. Just "That looks like it would feel good, *humphump*" kind of way. Unless you feel a romantic attraction to other females, you aren't Bi. As someone who's Bi, I've had romantic feelings for members of both genders. I've met other females that I've fallen head over heels for, same for men. But if I were to look at a woman and think "I'd like to have sex with her, but I could never love a woman," I could not consider myself bisexual. Just kinky and horny. You view women in a physical way, and aren't attracted to them in an emotional way... you're straight.   

This is the exact same thing as straight men getting turned on by gay porn. That doesn't make you gay or bi at all. It's very common to think dicks are hot (Or boobs or pussies or whathaveyou) and not want to be involved in a relationship with a person of the same sex. It's just a physical thing. People are turned on by all sorts of weird kinks, but it doesn't change your orientation.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> somebody isnt very creative with their sex life.


Bondage, rubber/leather, pup-play, etc etc etc is not creative?
Whatever.
I just don't see how a guy can have lesbian sex, as lesbian is defined as follows:

_n._
 A woman whose sexual orientation is to women.
_adj._
 Of, relating to, or being a lesbian.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll tell you what you are. Mental.


----------



## torachi (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> first, *I'm female* but I mostly view myself as male.
> okay, so I have no sexual attraction to males whatsoever, and I've always hit on girls and dated girls and wanted to rape girls and get them naked and fondle them and-
> 
> well I think you get the point.
> ...


 
 no sucking off? No penetration with his shaft into any of your holes? then yeah, you're both dykes.


----------



## Formaldehyde.and.Lilies. (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The internet is very very great- for porn
> I have a fast connection so I don't have to wait- for porn- huh?
> There's always some new site- for porn
> I browse all day and night- for porn



Avenue Q.  xD


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 1, 2010)

This is the part where you stop searching for labels and just tell people it's complicated.

Or say "I'm the other one" and have them wondering for hours.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

torachi said:


> no sucking off? No penetration with his shaft into any of your holes? then yeah, you're both dykes.



awesome! so my boyfriend is a lesbian.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> awesome! so my boyfriend is a lesbian.


How do you have sex?
*takes out notepad and pencil*


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 1, 2010)

Nargle said:


> You sound like you're straight and also very kinky. Many straight people are sexually attracted to their own gender, but it isn't in a serious romantic way. Just "That looks like it would feel good, *humphump*" kind of way. Unless you feel a romantic attraction to other females, you aren't Bi. As someone who's Bi, I've had romantic feelings for members of both genders. I've met other females that I've fallen head over heels for, same for men. But if I were to look at a woman and think "I'd like to have sex with her, but I could never love a woman," I could not consider myself bisexual. Just kinky and horny. You view women in a physical way, and aren't attracted to them in an emotional way... you're straight.
> 
> This is the exact same thing as straight men getting turned on by gay porn. That doesn't make you gay or bi at all. It's very common to think dicks are hot (Or boobs or pussies or whathaveyou) and not want to be involved in a relationship with a person of the same sex. It's just a physical thing. People are turned on by all sorts of weird kinks, but it doesn't change your orientation.


Being sexually aroused by x is kind of the original definition of x sexual orientation. If someone is turned on by something but isn't interested in a relationship, they'd still technically be the sexuality, just they'd choose only to act on part of it.

For example, if a guy got turned on by gay porn then he'd have to be either bi or gay, but if he wasn't romantically interested in guys then he'd just choose not to act on those feelings.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> first, I'm female but I mostly view myself as male.
> okay, so I have no sexual attraction to males whatsoever, and I've always hit on girls and dated girls and wanted to rape girls and get them naked and fondle them and-
> 
> well I think you get the point.
> ...



We have so much in common.


----------



## Dass (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> first, I'm female but I mostly view myself as male.
> okay, so I have no sexual attraction to males whatsoever, and I've always hit on girls and dated girls and wanted to rape girls and get them naked and fondle them and-
> 
> well I think you get the point.
> ...



Back up; you're female?
Why does this always blindside me...

How do you have lesbian sex with a guy?


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 1, 2010)

Dass said:


> Back up; you're female?
> Why does this always blindside me...
> 
> How do you have lesbian sex with a guy?


A process that involves quite a bit of surgery.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> How do you have sex?
> *takes out notepad and pencil*



looool my boyfriend read this thread.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> okay, so I have no sexual attraction to males whatsoever, and *I've always hit on girls and dated girls and wanted to rape girls and get them naked and fondle them and-*


 
I used to have that problem. Except for it ended with "I want to kill people."

I eventually kinda realized that sex isn't exactly worth _that_ much.

It would get boring after a while, and is kinda illegal.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I used to have that problem. Except for it ended with "I want to kill people."
> 
> I eventually kinda realized that sex isn't exactly worth _that_ much.
> 
> It would get boring after a while, and is kinda illegal.



I think I would enjoy killing people too.


----------



## Formaldehyde.and.Lilies. (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I think I would enjoy killing people too.




It would indeed be quite the experience.   Cx


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

Formaldehyde.and.Lilies. said:


> It would indeed be quite the experience.   Cx



can I kill and eat you?


----------



## Formaldehyde.and.Lilies. (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> can I kill and eat you?



Sure. I need a little excitement in my life.  lol.  ^.^;


----------



## Aleu (Mar 1, 2010)

is this a riddle?


----------



## torachi (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> awesome! so my boyfriend is a lesbian.


 
If he only has "lesban sex"? Yeah.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

torachi said:


> If he only has "lesban sex"? Yeah.



I think I love him even more now.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

Formaldehyde.and.Lilies. said:


> Sure. I need a little excitement in my life.  lol.  ^.^;



*disembowels you*


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I think I would enjoy killing people too.


 
You can Hindley and I can be Brady.


----------



## Jazzi (Mar 1, 2010)

Its one thing to be attracted to someone of the same sex, but something else entirely if you want to fuck them, hehe.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 1, 2010)

If you are dating a guy that wants to undergo a gender change so yes you are gay.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Mar 2, 2010)

You are gay in a heterosexual relationship.  I'm sorry for your loss.  These things happen.  Hang in there.  Life is worth living.  Yes you can.  Change we can believe in.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 2, 2010)

Hyenaworks said:


> You are gay in a heterosexual relationship.  I'm sorry for your loss.  These things happen.  Hang in there.  Life is worth living.  Yes you can.  Change we can believe in.


Nah she loves him.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah she loves raping him.


fix'd

It's still Zrcalo..


----------



## Leon (Mar 2, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> fix'd
> 
> It's still Zrcalo..


 
I fucking lol'd...


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> fix'd
> 
> It's still Zrcalo..



Best lulz of tonight right there XD


----------



## Hyenaworks (Mar 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah she loves him.



Loving someone doesn't mean you're sexually attracted to what they are.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 2, 2010)

LABELS ARE FOR SOUP NOT PEOPLES :V

But seriously it doesn't matter, does having a name for it really change anything?


----------



## lowkey (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch#v=GXnkGSKD8hw&feature=related

thought it was appropriate z.


http://www.youtube.com/watch#v=CFNY0fLwS4o&feature=related

or mabey this....


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Mar 2, 2010)

Okay what the fuck, you're pan.

From what I've heard so far, clearly the relationship comes before the fucking. At that point, gender matters less.
So this is entirely normal (minus the truckload of weird paraphilias).


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

My morning brain hurts.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> My morning brain hurts.


WHAT?? WHY???? T^T


leon said:


> I fucking lol'd...





Bando37 said:


> Best lulz of tonight right there XD


Fine Thank you.


Hyenaworks said:


> Loving someone doesn't mean you're sexually attracted to what they are.


OH MY GAH

Well...
...
..
Pue.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 2, 2010)

Hyenaworks said:


> Loving someone doesn't mean you're sexually attracted to what they are.


They're having sex


Zaraphayx said:


> LABELS ARE FOR SOUP NOT PEOPLES :V
> 
> But seriously it doesn't matter, does having a name for it really change anything?


Wazup with all the unicorns lately?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 2, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> You can Hindley and I can be Brady.



IIIAAAAANNN BRAAAADDDDYYYYYYY

AANNNDD MYYYRRAAA HIIINNNNDDLLEEYYY

veryyyy frieeennnddllly..


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 2, 2010)

Hyenaworks said:


> Loving someone doesn't mean you're sexually attracted to what they are.



I think this is my situation.

but I dont care anymore.

my sexuality is "wtf"

which makes me more awesome than any label that I can force upon myself.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

I think people are confused about gender..... you don't get to choose that.... unless you choose to become a tranny......

If your a dominant female your still a female, thats just how your personality is.....

I consider myself fem & my gender is still set to male.... which is like your bf I guess (submissive male)

So to sum it up.... you can have really kinky straight sex.....

I don't think I've ever said "kinky" + "straight sex" ever before.....


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I think people are confused about gender..... you don't get to choose that.... unless you choose to become a tranny......
> 
> If your a dominant female your still a female, thats just how your personality is.....
> 
> ...



OMG 

STRAIGHT SEX BETWEEN MARRIED COUPLES IN THE MISSIONARY POSITION.

HOW CRUDE.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wazup with all the unicorns lately?



HARMONY HARMONY OH LOVE!


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> OMG
> 
> STRAIGHT SEX BETWEEN MARRIED COUPLES IN THE MISSIONARY POSITION.
> 
> HOW CRUDE.


Lol thats not what I meant.....

You should get yourselves some toys.....

& a strapon.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 2, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> HARMONY HARMONY OH LOVE!



HAVE YOU NOTICED THEY ARE ALL FROM FUCKING PHOENIX ARIZONA TOO!?!?

DAMMIT I LIVE IN RAINBOW UNICORN COUNTRY.

/capslock


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol thats not what I meant.....
> 
> You should get yourselves some toys.....
> 
> & a strapon.



this is a good idea.

D: sex toys or throbbing gristle records?!?!?

GAH! stop giving me hard decisions with my money!!!


----------



## lowkey (Mar 2, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> this is a good idea.
> 
> D: sex toys or throbbing gristle records?!?!?
> 
> GAH! stop giving me hard decisions with my money!!!



get your boyfriend to buy the sex toys, and you can buy the throbbing gristle records. 

I looked up throbbing gristle, they have that Kraftwerk feeling. I like them- they also remind me of _Liquid Sky_, and the scene where Adrian sings Me and My Rhythm Box.
If you haven't seen _Liquid sky_, you must, then watch _the warriors_.

what throbbing gristle album should I get first?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 2, 2010)

lowkey said:


> get your boyfriend to buy the sex toys, and you can buy the throbbing gristle records.
> 
> I looked up throbbing gristle, they have that Kraftwerk feeling. I like them- they also remind me of _Liquid Sky_, and the scene where Adrian sings Me and My Rhythm Box.
> If you haven't seen _Liquid sky_, you must, then watch _the warriors_.
> ...



third and final report.
"we hate you little girls" made me lol.

or if you like more of the kraftwerk feel..

go for "20 jazz funk greats"


----------



## lowkey (Mar 2, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> third and final report.
> "we hate you little girls" made me lol.
> 
> or if you like more of the kraftwerk feel..
> ...



I think I'll just drive over and listen to yours.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 3, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I think I'll just drive over and listen to yours.



lol.
my boyfriend has 20 jazz funk greats... but I dont.

I have: the endless not, third and final report, a mix of singles, assume power focus, and freaking every song on my zune.
my bf has: 20 jazz funk greats the first annual report, and the third and final report.

TG is expensive and hard to find.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 3, 2010)

weee! I just copied that list and saved it! I'll never have to ask again! the next time you go to amoeba, give me a call, and we can listen to albums together- its like being on this site. we're doing our own thing and acknowledging each other every once in a while!


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> aw fuck. I'm not unusual anymore.
> 
> but I have a very very overwhelming desire to pursue females...


 maybe your just weird like all of us :3


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 4, 2010)

Get a 3 way relationship.

...Or 4 :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2010)

lowkey said:


> weee! I just copied that list and saved it! I'll never have to ask again! the next time you go to amoeba, give me a call, and we can listen to albums together- its like being on this site. we're doing our own thing and acknowledging each other every once in a while!



haha cool!
yeah only problem is that I live in arizona...
but me and my bf plan on going to fucking ALL the amoeba recordstores when we take a trip up the coast this summer.

dude, we'd be forever greatful if we could crash at your place... 
mostly because we're funded on tack and paper here.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 5, 2010)

hells yaz! you can crash in my world! I heart being a hotel! were all cool loike that here, so just let me know when yure cumming!


----------



## bozzles (Mar 5, 2010)

Trying to pinpoint exactly where you stand in the spectrum of sexuality is a huge fucking waste of time.


----------



## Erewolf (Mar 5, 2010)

Does it really matter


----------



## bozzles (Mar 5, 2010)

Erewolf said:


> Does it really matter



daswutamsaying'


----------

